#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ip publico balance

## baixinho930

Ola tenho esse cenario como esta ilustrado na imagem abaixo, podem me ajudar obrigado.




Router 1 - RB3011

Balance - RB450

Router 2 - RB3011

----------


## naldo864

ospf

----------


## eduardomazolini

Você quer atribuir o IP diretamente pro cliente? Ou NAT?
Você tem AS? Acho que não, então não tem BGP, então não pode sair pela 2 internet com seus IPs públicos.
Então quem for usar IP público tem que ficar fora do Balance.

Eu não usaria OSPF também, como ab5x2 disse voce pode fazer com rota estática ou dinâmica.

Sua pergunta precisa de 2 soluções:
- como enviar os IPs pro router 2 se é que precisa enviar pode fazer NAT
- como não fazer balance de quem usa ip público

Só mexendo na sua estrutura pra responder essas perguntas, pois você não apresentou uma duvida, sim a necessidade de ajuda de fazer uma configuração especifica, ai melhor pegar um consultor aqui do grupo.

----------

